
Framehole: PageSpeed 6.0 loophole for easy perfect score - nathanyz
https://buzz.swarmify.com/how-to-get-a-100-score-on-lighthouse-pagespeed-in-one-easy-step/
======
phillipseamore
Actual user metrics will likely negate this in search scoring.

~~~
KingMob
Maybe for PageRank. But as long as the Lighthouse score is gameable, we're
going to see a lot of web shops use these techniques to appease clients.

~~~
phillipseamore
That's likely. But even an idiot would likely notice the frames loading.

But this will likely not game PageRank unless for very unpopular sites (which
don't have enough actual user metrics).

~~~
KingMob
Google posted an update saying that the problem is restricted to their local
tools, and not PageRank, so that's good.

But many places still use PageSpeed, and I wouldn't bet anything vital on
clients noticing iframes.

------
nathanyz
As Google pushes forward with their new Web Vitals, they left one giant hole
in how those are being calculated.

------
KingMob
I'm surprised Google allowed this hack. I wonder how long until they fix it?

